# wtb: dingo balls



## SufficientGrounds (Jan 25, 2004)

is there like a site anyone can give me to get some dingo balls


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

Yea

www.imadumbfuckfromthe70'swhosmokestoomuch.com

That link should still work. Someone hasnt asked for any since the 70's I dont think :0


----------



## SufficientGrounds (Jan 25, 2004)

did you forget these at home







quit bein a lil bitch :0


----------



## impalapartz (Apr 11, 2002)

look at a craft store


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Dingo balls?...


----------



## impalapartz (Apr 11, 2002)

the dingo ate my baby!


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

wtf are dingo balls


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

Lmfao


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SufficientGrounds_@Jul 6 2004, 02:03 PM
> *did you forget these at home
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

i want some! but i can not find em for the life of me!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

that's because they are called DINGLE balls...........


----------



## lordofthefords (Apr 22, 2003)

i actually found some at wall mart in the fabric section, they only had white and tan so i got white


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

they are dingle balls and can be found at any fabric store.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kartoon_@Jul 12 2004, 09:17 AM
> *they are dingle balls and can be found at any fabric store.*


 not the right ones


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark+Jul 12 2004, 01:45 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Mark @ Jul 12 2004, 01:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Kartoon_@Jul 12 2004, 09:17 AM
> *they are dingle balls and can be found at any fabric store.*


not the right ones[/b][/quote]
what are the right ones?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kartoon+Jul 13 2004, 05:35 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Kartoon @ Jul 13 2004, 05:35 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what are the right ones?[/b][/quote]
the ones that have a strip, that has a longer string... a single string not that double string BS.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 6 2004, 03:29 PM
> *Dingo balls?...
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------

